
An app that can replace the pill - jaequery
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/04/13/this-app-can-replace-the-pill---with-no-side-effects/
======
dozzie
Well, nothing new here. It's a method known for quite a long time:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatican_roulette](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vatican_roulette)

Next, we can cure cancer with a single app instead of chemotherapy!

